# Carbon Fiber/Kevlar



## Pjohnson (Oct 6, 2014)

I know that Carbon Fiber and Kevlar are used when making watch part pens. Does anyone know if they can be used under a photo, decal, or stamps then clear casting with PR?

Heading over to the library and search - wanted to throw it out here, too.

Thanks

PJ


----------



## tangoman (Oct 7, 2014)

*CF and Kevlar*

There's no reason why not BUT the surface beneath the decal,photo etc is not smooth and may trap air leading to bubbles.

Regards,
Cam


----------



## Pjohnson (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks Cam - That was one of my initial thoughts.
Appreciate the reply.


----------

